# Will I outgrow a relaxed geometry road bike?



## s54 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am looking to buy my first road bike. Currently, I don't ever plan on racing, I will be riding more for fitness on the hills around my area and recreational group rides. Probably 20-50 miles each trip, 200 or so miles a week. Maybe I'll even do a leisurely century one of these days.

My budget is sub-2k. I test rode a few bikes over the past few days, including the Felt Z5, Cdale synapse and Cdale six. I seem to prefer the relaxed geometry fitment, but my main fear is that I will get bored and may want something faster with a more aggressive geometry. 

Now for my questions... Is there a bike in my price range that fits in between a race and relaxed geometry? Should I go for the more aggressive bike or stick with the relaxed geometry?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

s54 said:


> I seem to prefer the relaxed geometry fitment, but my main fear is that I will get bored and may want something faster with a more aggressive geometry.


IMO, you're putting way too much thought into the slight differences between "relaxed" and "aggressive" geometry. "Relaxed" in most cases simply means that the handlebar can be placed higher relative to the saddle with fewer spacers. As you get fitter, there's nothing to prevent you from turning a "relaxed" bike into a more "agressive" one by removing one or more stem spacers, installing a different stem and/or installing a deeper-drop handlebar. It may make you faster, it may not—fit and comfort translates into speed as you get past the first hour of a long ride.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Wim's got it right. Get what's comfortable for you, and ride. As your fitness grows your riding style may change, and you may want to make changes in your bike, or maybe not. You can ride "aggressively" on all sorts of equipment, and a "race bike" isn't necessarily any faster, especially if it doesn't fit your body or your style. Get what will work for you now. 

You may do that century a lot faster than you think (and sooner, too ;-)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

s54 said:


> I am looking to buy my first road bike. Currently, I don't ever plan on racing, I will be riding more for fitness on the hills around my area and recreational group rides. Probably 20-50 miles each trip, 200 or so miles a week. Maybe I'll even do a leisurely century one of these days.
> 
> My budget is sub-2k. I test rode a few bikes over the past few days, including the Felt Z5, Cdale synapse and Cdale six. I seem to prefer the relaxed geometry fitment, but my main fear is that I will get bored and may want something faster with a more aggressive geometry.
> 
> Now for my questions... Is there a bike in my price range that fits in between a race and relaxed geometry? Should I go for the more aggressive bike or stick with the relaxed geometry?


Of the three bikes you've ridden you don't offer which, if any, you prefer. If you do have a preference IMO that would be the bike (or at least geo) to focus on.

I agree with wim and JC regarding options for changing saddle to bar drop and over thinking this, but for sake of conversation and speaking in general terms, if you look at the geo of the three bikes mentioned the Six is the most aggressive and the Felt the least, placing the Synapse somewhere in the middle. But the differences are relatively small and may not be noticed by some riders.

This being a fairly large investment and assuming none of the three bikes has stole your heart, I suggest branching out some and test riding more bikes before deciding. Many noobs don't agree beforehand, but many times when the right bike (_for you_) comes along, you'll most likely know it. And IME optimal fit goes a long way in determining that.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

s54 said:


> I am looking to buy my first road bike. Currently, I don't ever plan on racing, I will be riding more for fitness on the hills around my area and recreational group rides. Probably 20-50 miles each trip, 200 or so miles a week. Maybe I'll even do a leisurely century one of these days.
> 
> My budget is sub-2k. I test rode a few bikes over the past few days, including the Felt Z5, Cdale synapse and Cdale six. I seem to prefer the relaxed geometry fitment, but my main fear is that I will get bored and may want something faster with a more aggressive geometry.
> 
> Now for my questions... Is there a bike in my price range that fits in between a race and relaxed geometry? Should I go for the more aggressive bike or stick with the relaxed geometry?



Stay with the relaxed geometry. I bought a Trek Pilot about 5 years back. Yeah, it's "relaxed" geometry. As the fitness increased I started swapping out parts - brooks saddle, SPD-SL cleats, and new wheels. Love the bike - it's comfortable and I haven't ever thought about swapping it out because I've outgrown it. This is after numerous century rides, Ride The Rockies, and Bicycle Tour of Colorado - plus doing 100 miles or so a week in training. 

Go for a bike that fits you well and isn't a pure race machine. You'll know it when you get onto it. Race bikes are built to put the body down into a kind of crouch position where the hamstrings and quads are put into a place where maximum mechanical advantage can be achieved from the legs. This usually isn't a good position to spend an afternoon on an enjoyable ride.

Also, go for a bike that has at least carbon forks for road vibration dampening. Next step up is to add a carbon seatpost. From there, an all carbon bike. Next consideration is double versus triple crank in the front. I'd recommend a triple if you're doing long hill climbs on a regular basis (like 5 to 20 miles, 3% + grades) or long touring (my philosophy: more gears more selection easier overall because of lots of choices)

Hope it helps...


----------



## s54 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, especially wim and jcavilia. All the points you guys made makes perfect sense to me is very helpful. That will ease me into making my final selection. 

pj352, if I had to pick one of those 3 bikes, I would probably go with the synapse, with the felt a close second. I did only go to the closest bike shops near me as I wanted to purchase from an LBS that was close and convenient in case I ever run into any issues. I will take your advice and branch out further to see what other options are out there for me.


----------



## s54 (Aug 7, 2009)

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> Stay with the relaxed geometry. I bought a Trek Pilot about 5 years back. Yeah, it's "relaxed" geometry. As the fitness increased I started swapping out parts - brooks saddle, SPD-SL cleats, and new wheels. Love the bike - it's comfortable and I haven't ever thought about swapping it out because I've outgrown it. This is after numerous century rides, Ride The Rockies, and Bicycle Tour of Colorado - plus doing 100 miles or so a week in training.
> 
> Go for a bike that fits you well and isn't a pure race machine. You'll know it when you get onto it. Race bikes are built to put the body down into a kind of crouch position where the hamstrings and quads are put into a place where maximum mechanical advantage can be achieved from the legs. This usually isn't a good position to spend an afternoon on an enjoyable ride.
> 
> ...


It does help, thank you!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Only if you get taller...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If you're not going to be a mid to high level racer you'll never regret buying a more relaxed bike. Then when you're riding a century you can secretly laugh at the guys on race bikes who are knocking their fillings loose on those thinly upholstered bricks they're riding.


----------

